

Netflix: Cloud Architecture Tutorial  - yarapavan
http://perfcap.blogspot.in/2012/03/cloud-architecture-tutorial.html

======
drivebyacct2
Does it include a primer on continually marginalizing Linux users?

~~~
esrauch
Linux users are already in the margins, Netflix didn't put them there.

